# Atticus - The True SM Story



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I talked with Bill, who found Atticus, yesterday evening. I would have posted last night, but we lost power and had no internet. Plus it allowed me to go out to where he was found this morning to take some pictures.

and now:

The Atticus true SM! Story.

Bill was walking along one of the flood control roads (they run along the flood channel and form a dam to prevent water from coming into town, this particular one was about 20 feet high). He usually walks these roads on most weekends. As he was heading north on the road, he noticed that a single crow was acting rather odd and it caught his attention. The crow was on the other side of the flood channel (about 80 yards directly across from where he was) and he noticed that it was harassing a small white spot, which then moved. Since he knew that Atticus was missing, he decided to hike over to investigate. As he got closer, he noticed that the crow seemed to know that Atticus was in distress and was after him for breakfast. Bill said that Atticus was holding his own very well against the crow and had no plans to become breakfast. Once he got close, the crow flew off and then Atticus faced Bill. Although he could not see his eyes, Bill knew that Atticus could see him and was not about to let Bill near, until he was able to touch Atticus on his back and then Atticus knew that everything was alright and allowed Bill to pick him up.

Bill walked to our house with Atticus in his arms and Atticus knew that this place was interesting. But nobody was home (we were out posting flyers) and so Bill starting walking to Sandy Kieft's house (Bill, Sandy and myself all work together) so that he could call me, but we ran into them on the road before he got there. At first I was in such disbelief that I wasn't sure it was Atticus, and did not know it was Bill. We quickly figured out who everyone was and Atticus got in the car with Jennifer and Rugby and then we rushed home to start getting the burrs out of his coat until the vet opened up at 9 am, only 20 minutes after our reunion with our pup.

Below are pictures of the dirt hill that Atticus fought the crow (as viewed from the road where Bill walked on), and Atticus's view from the hill to the east, southeast and south. The closest trap we set was near the observatory domes, at least a quarter mile south. Atticus was probably close to a mile walk from our house. I will try to reconstruct some possible paths that he may have followed and post the map later today I hope.

I also talked to Bill about his reward for finding him and he suggested that it go to some combination of 1) our local animal protection group in Socorro (APAS), 2) a Maltese rescue group, and/or 3) to remain as a usable fund in case another SM pup needs help one day. We would love to hear any suggestions you might have. Bill was very impressed with Atticus (he never met a Maltese before), especially with his spunk and energy.

Ken

A postscript to the true SM! story: I did get the skunks out of the traps without getting sprayed. I used a tarp to cover the trap (thrown at a distance) so that it would not know where I was at. I then used an 8 foot pole to release the door latch, and another 8 foot pole with a hook to pull open the door.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh poor Atticus! :grouphug: The thought of him just laying there so helpless & scared just breaks my heart. Looks like an area where he could have easily been prey for other predators. God was so good to protect him!  

They all sound like good suggestions for use of the money donated. What a great friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!

Atticus sure did have quite the adventure. I am so incredibly happy that he is home with you guys!

Good job with the skunk and not getting sprayed!

ATTICUS IS HOME FOREVER!!! 

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG so the physhic was right he was near a sand dune ..

Poor Atticus - I am so relieved and glad he was found and is safe at home.

I just can't imagine what he went through or how he slept


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*what a brave boy atticus is.
a real hero!!!..chasing that crow away..phaaaa, as if atticus could be a silly old breakfast, he's much more a FIGHTER!!

thank you letting us take part in the story. 
I'm just glad you have got him back home with you.

BILL for president







!!
*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I never, in a million years, thought I would "thank a crow". 

Thank you Crow!! 

Jen ~ The pics made me shiver. I just can't imagine. 

I'm so relieved our boy is home.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so very happy that Atticus is back home with his family. I havent checked the other posts, so I dont know if this has already been answered, but how did Rugby react to seeing Atticus again? And how is Atticus doing back at home?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for letting us in on Atticus' rescue story....I've been dying here waiting! When I first heard about the crow fighting with Atticus over breakfast...I didn't realize that HE was the breakfast! I was thinking there was some food and they were fighting over it. 

The pictures you posted look so desolate, are there coyotes out there? What a scary ordeal for little Mr. Atticus....I'd love to hear his story....from him!  


He's home now and that's all that counts...from now on, either you stay home...or one of us will fly out there to <strike>baby</strike> puppy sit! I, for one, will be glad to do it. This has been just too stressful to go through again!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:new_shocked: Wow, he was in the middle no where. Poor guy. I'm so glad Bill found him and that Atticus is ok. :aktion033:


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Such an amazing story!! Little Atticus was protected I think by the thoughts and prayers of those who so wanted him to be found safely. :wub: I think each one of us could picture our own baby, helpless, and at the mercy of whatever or whoever came along. Thank God this baby is alright!

Did he get out of a fenced yard? If there is something that can be changed to where this could never happen again, that would be a good thing!

God bless you all!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I am just sooooo happy that Atticus is home with you guys again!! He must have been so scared...I can't imagine how emotional your reunion must have been!!! I am greatful that your friend found him and can't wait til you post more pictures of your beautiful babies together!!!!!!  :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG!!!!!! yes, oh my GOD! This isn't a scenerio that I would have wanted to imagine poor little atticus in. It was one thing to think of him hunkering down under a bush, hiding, but to be out in that desert, all alone and so completely vaunerable! Yes, God had has arm wrapped around little atticus to keep him safe and let him be found.

Jennifer, will there be a public interest story in the paper? I know there were many people in your town who are strangers that heard about and helped keep a lookout for Atticus.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

It was so good to go to sleep last night knowing that Atticus was home with his family. I bet he'll think twice before leaving the yard again! Oh, and did you ever find the spot where he got out of the yard??
Thanks for sharing the details, I like the idea of keeping it in case another one of our pups ever goes missing (God forbid, but good to have). Of course it's up to you though. I'm sure having all of those colored flyers printed up wasn't cheap though, so I hope you'll use some of it to recoup those expenses.
Again, I'm so incredibly relieved Atticus is safe and sound.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> When I first heard about the crow fighting with Atticus over breakfast...I didn't realize that HE was the breakfast! I was thinking there was some food and they were fighting over it.[/B]


I was thinking the same thing ( other than it was a cow :brownbag: ) 

Poor little Atticus. I really think Bill should get part of the donation even if he is rich. you should insist. if not use it to buy him a nice gift. don't ask him just do it  . I am so thankful that he was keeping his eyes open for Atticus.

I can't even imagine what Atticus went through :new_shocked: just keep spoiling the boy from all of us too :wub: 

how did he sleep last night? I slept great :smilie_daumenpos: 

oh that is a great idea, if your fence needs to be replaced use the money :thumbsup:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

This homecoming was amazing! I read through all the other thread with tears streaming down my face. I am so amazed he is home and ok! You've been blessed. :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know how Bill found Sweet Atticus. I can't imagine what you a nightmare it has been for all of you. Please give Bill a hug for me and thank him from Gracie and I.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, thank you so much for taking the time to take pics and share the story. Bill is our hero, for sure. Thank goodness he was in the right place at the right time and that he knew how to approach, so as not to scare Atticus away. 

And I, like others, thought that he and the crow were fighting over some food. I was picturing a neighborhood and the crow and Atticus in the street, for some reason. This really brings it all to life. 

It is truly overhwelming thinking of Atticus out there alone for so long. Our Malts are so like babies ... !! I am so thankful that there was such a happy ending. I am truly overhwelmed at this ending.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, there are coyotes out there, We are truly amazed by the Grace of God.

Atticus has done nothing but eat and sleep and snuggle with me. He does his usual belly rub sit up, but hasn't seemed interested in playing with Rugby or his toys much. Poor guy must not of slept at ALL.

Rugby is much calmer now that Atticus is home - he was very unhappy and vocal with Atticus gone. He wants to play with Atticus. Hopefully later tonight or tomorrow Atticus will be back to playing.

Everyone has had their favorite treat bones.

I don't think we'll use a house sitter again...boarding facilities only - either at the vet or the very, good kennel here. Our yard is too big and and it is hard to find anyone who loves your pups as much as you do. I will be going to N. CA in a few weeks - but Ken will be staying home.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I can only say after reading this story, that it truly seems a miracle that Bill found Atticus. That desolate area, and him 80 yards away, amazing that Bill was there, and more amazing that he saw him. When I read the part that the crow was after Atticus as his meal, it brought tears to my eyes. To think that it could have been a predator much worse.....is very scary. I agree that it seems that God had his protective arms around little Atticus.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I was imagining Atticus being in a vacant parking lot, but not in the isolated desert. That is awful.......it is a good think he didn't find any rattlesnakes. Poor Attics must have been horrified with all he had encountered by the time Bill picked him up. 

Just curious..............what has your house sitter had to say about all of this? 

As for the reward....I was talking to another SM member yesterday and I was thinking it would be nice if we at SM had a _"special"_ fund that we could use for emergencies. 

I am so relieved that Atticus if finally safe at home. Hugs to you little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG THAT CROW DIDN'T HAVE A CLUE THAT OUR BABY'S HAVE NO FEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SEEING THOSE PICS MADE ME SHAKE TO THINK OF THE POOR LITTLE GUY OUT THERE,I TRULY BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF PRAYER ,AND GOD KEPT ATTICUS FROM HARM.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Truly a MIRACLE . I had a housesitter lose my last Shih Tzu . Oliver was only lost for a night but in that time was hit by a 4 wheel drive on a Saturday night - a good Samaritan drove him to an emergency clinic . Oliver had a fractured vertebra and the most horrific bruising ever , but fully recovered to live to age 15 , you were so lucky to get Atticus back with no injury . I have never trusted anyone but immediate family to mind my dogs again . Sarah


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Omigosh..it was soooo desolate....thank you for not posting the pictures of the area he was lost before ....it is so much worse than I even imagined...what a brave furbaby...someone from above had to be protecting him...

as far as the money goes that is entirely up to you guys...I will agree with whatever you decide...but I do feel that Bill is our hero...if he didn't pursue his instincts to investigate who knows what the outcome may have been...he deserves something...even if it's only a gift card to his favorite restaurant and a great bottle of wine....tell him I said "Thank You...a million times over...Thank You...."


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Thank You Bill :wub: :wub: :wub: Thank God Atticus is home! 

Deuce & Jeter Say, " Atticus you better stay close to your momma and daddy from now on!" :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so happy Atticus is home . What a desolute area poor Atticus was in. When all this happened I was thinking about getting a gps tracking system for my dogs, but they don't make one for dogs under 15 pounds.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh those photos sent a chill down my spine!! how vunerable dear little Atticus was!! 
I truly believe there was Divine Intervention here.. to have placed both Bill and Atticus, ( who knew about Atticus so investigated the 'white spot' further).. , and the crow to attract his attention! All timed toward the result of finding this precious little boy! I think it is very very odd for a crow to attack a live animal ?....even though Atticus is small seems odd a crow would attempt this. I do think it all happened to draw Bill's attention to Atticus.

I went to sleep with such a ease of heart knowing he was safe at home! ( unlike all week of Atticus being 'out-there- somewhere)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg it's amazing that little Atticus survived out there all alone the way he did. I am so relieved he is home safe and sound. I agree with Deb, just once it wouldn't hurt to thank a crow, had he not caught Bill's attention who knows how long Atticus would have been missing, and who knows what else could have tried to attack him, I dread to think especially where there may be other predators roaming.
I am sure God was protecting Atticus and also led Bill to him. Please thank him for me too for saving our little boy :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I always pictured Atticus lost on the streets, I never imagined he was actually in a desert type setting. Poor boy, he sure has some spunk to be fighting with a crow. I'm so glad Bill found him. And what a special person he is to give the reward money to help other dogs. He's truly a kind person. I'm just so incredibly happy for you all, that Atticus is back home & safe where he belongs. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

when we traveled we walked in the desert and those pictures looked all to familiar to me, there is no way he should be here today,it's only by God, a miracle happened and we all witnessed it. There are so many coyotes and other desert animals that are waiting for a meal and little Atticus being white would have had no protection from being seen, and he was way to small to fight them off. I know God directed Bill to go at that time, to that place, just so little Atticus could be found. I want to shout out and "PRAISE THE LORD" for he is worthy. Thank you God for your hand of protection around little Atticus


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> when we traveled we walked in the desert and those pictures looked all to familiar to me, there is no way he should be here today,it's only by God, a miracle happened and we all witnessed it. There are so many coyotes and other desert animals that are waiting for a meal and little Atticus being white would have had no protection from being seen, and he was way to small to fight them off. I know God directed Bill to go at that time, to that place, just so little Atticus could be found. I want to shout out and "PRAISE THE LORD" for he is worthy. Thank you God for your hand of protection around little Atticus[/B]


I've been thinking the same thing. I had no idea he was out in the middle of the desert. He was easy prey to so many predators out there. And being white, absolutely no camouflage. I can't believe he survived out there for 6 days like that. And oh my goodness, a crow was actually eyeing him for food! It is truly a miracle. And again the song Awesome God is so fitting. Thank you Lord.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Oh those photos sent a chill down my spine!! how vunerable dear little Atticus was!!
> I truly believe there was Divine Intervention here.. to have placed both Bill and Atticus, ( who knew about Atticus so investigated the 'white spot' further).. , and the crow to attract his attention! All timed toward the result of finding this precious little boy! I think it is very very odd for a crow to attack a live animal ?....even though Atticus is small seems odd a crow would attempt this. I do think it all happened to draw Bill's attention to Atticus.[/B]


I agree completely with Terry. The crow was there to attract attention. Atticus's gardian angels were there to protect him and bring him home.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting the whole story. Thank God for Bill's rescue and for having Atticus at home with you. We have crows at our school and they have become so fierce they chase the sea gulls and pigeons away.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoa - those desert pictures really gave me the creeps. Poor little Atticus was so vulnerable. I agree with Terry's idea of divine intervention. There are very few other explanations. I, too, slept so much easier last night, and I couldn't get this big smile off my face for anything!

I agree that Bill should get some reward, even if it's just a bottle of wine (who, me? Go figure). His actions deserve some acknowledgment. As for the rest, as Fay said, you must have incurred expenses printing up flyers, and if you need to get your fence fixed, why not have it go to that?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I believe that we have seen some sort of miracle here. I imagined Atticus roaming around in a park-like setting with trees and bushes. I had no idea....I just think it is amazing that he made it for nearly a week. I don't believe my girls would have been plucky enough to survive.....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yikes! i had imagined a neighborhood with streets and houses and maybe some stores and other types of buildings... not in the desert in the middle of NOWHERE surrounded by wilderness! my GOSH! i'm so glad he was found and he's home safe and sound with his family whom loves him so.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Poor little guy! God was really watching over him the entire time. I am so glad he is home and ok. I can't imagine what he went through during the time he was missing. He had to be terrified.....but he knew how to survive! This is truely an amazing story.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Having been to New Mexico (Albuquerque and the surrounding areas), I had feared for Atticus greatly. I remember when I was in the airplane, getting ready to land...I stared out the window and wondered aloud "where are all the trees and green grass?!". I worried and worried, praying that Atticus had stayed near a populated area for I knew what was out there (as in the pics). I can only give credit to God for protecting him. He heard our prayers and made sure Atticus was safe until he could be found. How awesome is it that someone you actually KNEW found Atticus? :smheat: I just can't get over that coincedence. It can't be a coinky dink, it has to be divine intervention. The crow, the white spot, Bill. I hope Bill knows how many people really love him at this moment :wub: :wub: . I sort of wish we had a camera on you guys the moment you realized it was him. I can only imagine how much your heart was beating and the tears that were flowing. This was truly a test of faith for many of us. There were moments I wanted to break down but felt compelled to pray (more rosaries in the last week than in the last few months for me to be honest :brownbag: ). Whatever the case, Atticus is home safe now and I pray that none of us have to go through the trauma you experienced.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am amazed at the whole story and shudder to think how it could have turned out, you have one amazing little guy. Who would have known the strength in that little body, he had the will to fight and hold out till he could find his way home. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been watching for this post but couldn't believe where he was found! I had pictured a neighborhood or something similar, not the desert. We certainly did witness an amazing thing. I hate to even think what could have happened had he been out there much longer. That crow might have gone and got his friends to help! 
Atticus is such a lucky little guy and we're all so grateful that he is! The way he was found is nothing less than a miracle. I wish Atticus could talk so we could get the whole story.
I agree completely about the gift certificate (dinner) and wine for Bill. He sure deserves something for being the man that saved Atticus! Thank God for Bill and that crow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an amazing story!

Just looking at how desolate the area is, I can't believe he survived. He definitely had a guardian angel watching over him!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I feel so good about this unlikely and miraculous event!! And I keep wanting to hug little Ricky, and hug him and hug him... :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I, too, am so very happy you have your baby back home.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the story. It is only by the grace of God that Atticus is alive and back home. 

I was also picturing a much different scenario. I am glad that I didn't know what it was trully like in your area. It would have made the panic and anxiety much worse while I was waiting for our miracle.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Miracles DO happen and this certainly is proof!! Crows can be ruthless but little Atticus wasn't giving up without a fight and that is good. The burrs on his face may actually have helped him in his defense from the crow....Crows like to tire out their prey and they go for the eyes...I won't say anymore because I cringe.

But Thank God that Bill was at the right place at the right time....He is a hero!! Use the money for whatever you need to use it for but I would definitely try to find out (unless you already know) where little Atticus got out from and definitely fix it so that he and your other precious furbaby cannot get out ever again....I don't think my heart can take another lost baby!!

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That just brings tears to my eyes again- :smcry: thinking about poor Atticus there all alone fending off a crow.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you, Ken & Jennifer for sharing your story with us. I was so curious about the details! (My husband calls me "Curious Binnie", and says things like, "But Binnie was curious"! like Curious George; I'm just plain nosy! LOL!)

I am so thankful that Atticus is back at home safe. Midis used to have the run of our entire back yard (fenced in; about 1/4 acre or more), but I have had another little fence put up to keep him in a much smaller area which I can see from my back door. I got worried that he would find a way out somewhere along the fenceline and into the woods (and he was in full coat). He is not one to willing run up to you when you call him, either, so that was a problem. I feel much safer now, even though he doesn't have the freedom to run as far as he used to.

Cyndi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:smheat: I am beyond glad, more then happy and so VERY THANKFULY for Bill.

Atticus :wub: we all LOVE YOU and are happy you are home.

OH THANK GOODNESS!
Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you for giving us the full story of where Atticus was found. I just have one favor to ask.......Would it be too much trouble to get a picture of Bill to post on SM? He is our hero and we want to see what a REAL hero looks like!!!!!! What really warmed my heart more than anything was the picture of Atticus laying next to his little brother on the couch!!! He was warm and safe and home at last!!!!! I would love it if Atticus could talk and tell us of his adventure while he was gone~~~that would be a best seller for sure!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I live here, I do know how desolate the desert areas are and how close to homes the desert is.

I didn't want to mention this when Atticus was still missing, because it was just too scary to consider, but my husband walks Nellie, our 85 pound black lab twice each day with her off leash. She is very well trained, but he has seen so many coyotes recently that he has taken to carrying a small pistol on his walks just in case...... Of course, if he's that worried about Nellie with a coyote, you can imagine what I was thinking about a little white ball of fluff. I just wouldn't let myself even consider it. 

Atticus did have Guardian Angels protecting him and I do believe that all of our prayers helped work a miracle to get him home.

I do, however, wish that Atticus could someday tell us all about his 6 days of adventure. I'm sure we would be shocked at all he went through.

And I know that he must just be exhausted. I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad he's home and safe.

Jennifer, Ken and Rugby, I know how happy you guys are too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> A postscript to the true SM! story: I did get the skunks out of the traps without getting sprayed. I used a tarp to cover the trap (thrown at a distance) so that it would not know where I was at. I then used an 8 foot pole to release the door latch, and another 8 foot pole with a hook to pull open the door.[/B]


WOW!! Your great!!! My dad got sprayed once when I was 6 and it was horrible. I am soo glad that Atticus is home with you and Jennifer and Rugby. What a happy ending.

In some myth's surrounding the crow is the belief that they are messengers calling for us. 

Tina


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I too had thoughts of 'bad-things" that were possible but had to just put them out of my mind and keep a faith that with the power of prayer he would be kept safe . 
Hmmmm I wonder if now Sonja Fitzpatrick could comunicate with Atticus.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Yes, I too had thoughts of 'bad-things" that were possible but had to just put them out of my mind and keep a faith that with the power of prayer he would be kept safe .
> Hmmmm I wonder if now Sonja Fitzpatrick could comunicate with Atticus.[/B]


Oh yes! that would very interesting!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this story. Thank you, Bill for noticing the crow and poor little Atticus.
Those pictures make me even more grateful that Atticus is back home safely.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=34069:atticus.jpg]

First of all, I am so thrilled and relieved that Atticus is home safe and sound. Secondly, I too believe that their were guardian angels watching over Atticus. Not only is his story amazing, but the love and outpouring on SM was just as amazing.

Debbie

P.S. - Pssssst, it's me Toto (Tuffy doesn't know how to use the computer). Listen both of us are very happy that Atticus is okay. But we are TIRED of being awakened from our sleep to be hugged so much. First we were told to send doggy signals to Atticus so that he would go home, NOW she keeps waking us up to say ATTICUS IS HOME ATTICUS IS HOME. Can someone please tell her to express her joy some other way? Like how about maybe a few extra treaties at bed time? We would like that a lot. Thank you!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Toto...it's me Skylar Sue....my mom has been doing the same thing....I'm happy Atticus is home too...but that's all we've heard around this house for days now..and the hugs and kisses...geesh...do you still have that convertible...maybe we should plan a rendezvous...don't know if I can wait until this summer to see you and the Buttercup...and meet your sister....us furbabies need some time alone.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow What a adventure Atiicus must of had! I am so glad you had a happy ending. Kudos to Bill (our Hero and Atticus) for following his instinct. I think it is a kind gesture for him to refuse the reward and have it go to something else. He still deserves a hero's honor. So with that being said please send my kudos to Bill for a kind thing he has done!

Three cheers To bill............ :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: 

Nancy And The Fab 5


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> [attachment=34069:atticus.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: I also don't know much about the vegetation and was suprised by those pictures. I was also expecting him to be found in a more city setting esp. when there was talk about him being by a dumpster and a building. Anyways I'm glad hes back! :chili: :chili: :chili: 




> [attachment=34069:atticus.jpg]
> 
> First of all, I am so thrilled and relieved that Atticus is home safe and sound. Secondly, I too believe that their were guardian angels watching over Atticus. Not only is his story amazing, but the love and outpouring on SM was just as amazing.
> 
> ...


  :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, it makes me sad to think of poor Atticus being in the desert like that. He definitely had guardian angels watching over him. When i first read about the crow and him fighting over food i didn't realize that Atticus was what was going to be the crows breakfast. What a little trooper Atticus is. Bill is a Godsend and a hero for saving little Atticus. Give him a great big hug from me. Take pictures when you guys go to dinner. God is Great!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">thank God for Atticus's return and for Bill's great sight and motivation to go for walks in quite a desolate area!! He is a hero around SM (make sure he gets a hip hip hooray from us LOL)..........all of those suggestions for the donation money sound great :chili: ........I am so relieved that this story had a happy ending..........amazing..absolutely amazing! :grouphug: 


ps. haha Ken I kept thinking to myself he's gonna have to use "a 10 ft. pole" to get those stinkers out....lol 8 ft. works too! Good work!! and again, welcome </span>


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*when I was investigating the internet about socorro and which places atticus could be, I did read the latest report about coyotes in the area and that really really made me scared, I never mentioned any of that, because it just freaks you out.

I just kept thinking HE WILL MAKE IT! 
but, that he really WAS out there in the desert with the wild animals and he did survive i...we'll I guess atticus is just a real cowboy 
*


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the story... Atticus has been on my mind day and night and I'm just so glad he's home! Just goes to show you just how powerful prayers are!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Being a city girl, it's so hard to fathom how an injured person would survive out there. 

Atticus is truly our miracle baby. 

Thank you, Bill.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Atticus' safe return home is a beautiful story. The hand of God is so obviously there. I could picture Atticus in that desert the whole time, and hoped it wasn't true, that he was instead in a more friendly setting. Just the cold at night could have killed him. Our babies aren't used to that. The possibilities from scorpions, snakes, spiders, coyotes, skunks and a huge variety of other mammals, and pedatory birds from the air are almost endless in that desert. Hopefully that guardian angel wrapped his wings warmly around that baby every night. I think that crow was sent by God to point out Atticus to Bill, and Bill was sent to be there at that time.

What wonderful proof God loves every creature and answers His children's prayers. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just sooo relieved that Atticus is safe now with you guys :smheat: 

It just makes me sad to imagine how did he spent his days without his mommy and daddy 

I also should add: what a brave little boy he is :wub: 

SO HAPPY that he is back


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I was so overwhelmed by reading the whole story that I couldn't even respond right away. I'm just so glad that he's okay and that he didn't end up being someone else's breakfast.

Josie says: Did Atticus get grounded? Mommy says that I'll be grounded if I ever try to go on an adventure like Atticus.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My husband and I have been talking about Atticus, and I am so happy to be able to tell him that Atticus is finally home! This story brought tears to my eyes. What a brave little dog Atticus is! I am so overjoyed to hear that he is home with his family again!!!!


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

YEAH for ATTICUS!!!! :wub: 

What a SMART Maltese to know to listen to the good samaritan that found him and rescued him from that naughty crow. Good triumphs over evil once again and all is well in the Johnson household. Yippee!!!! :biggrin: 

Heidi
Aria Maltese


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i think the perfect reward for bill would be hia very one BABY MALTESE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

